# Fili and Kili



## Rohansangel (Mar 29, 2002)

Did Fili and Kili die in the Battle of Five Armies? I don't remember reading about their fall, but there was something in later text like, Rest in peace, Fili, Kili, and Thorin ... Did I miss something?

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Ståle (Mar 30, 2002)

Yep, they died defending Thorin. They weren't buried with Thorin though, at least I don't recall reading about it.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Cuz see, I think I read it too fast ... I miss things ... 

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 1, 2002)

read the chapter " the return journey " again Fili and Kili are mentioned there.


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2002)

The died defending Thorin. 
There was not so much about that on the book.


----------

